# Renting a TS -Tips for Avoiding the Dreaded Pitch



## blindvision (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi - New member here.  I have rented a week at the Wyndham Grand Desert in Vegas this summer with the family.  I have read plenty of stories about the slime bags at this place in particular applying the high pressure tactics and deceit.  I have no intention of wasting even a minute of my vacation attending a presentation, although I have read they try to withhold your parking pass to get you to schedule. 

So just looking for some creative tips to avoid the whole situation - I looked around these boards for an FAQ on this and was surprised I couldn't find much.  I'd appreciate any and all advice on this - or point me to any other resource that I may have missed.

Many thanks to all!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2014)

It is really simple - don't sign up for a presentation at check-in, unplug the phones in your room (your friends and family will call your cell phones) and don't open the door to a sales person.  It's really not difficult to avoid.


----------



## blindvision (Apr 1, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> It is really simple - don't sign up for a presentation at check-in, unplug the phones in your room (your friends and family will call your cell phones) and don't open the door to a sales person.  It's really not difficult to avoid.



Thanks Denise - and what if they refuse to give me a parking pass (can they even do that?).  Do I make a scene there in the lobby?  Sorry if these are basic questions but I have read some bad stories (of course after I already paid the rental fee).  Just want to go in armed.  Thanks again!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2014)

They will not refuse to give you a parking pass.  Just keep saying, firmly, "No thank you, may I have my parking pass?"  Don't argue or debate the issue, just "no thank you."


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 1, 2014)

blindvision said:


> Thanks Denise - and what if they refuse to give me a parking pass (can they even do that?). Do I make a scene there in the lobby? Sorry if these are basic questions but I have read some bad stories (of course after I already paid the rental fee). Just want to go in armed. Thanks again!


 

Read my signature line, then apply it to the interaction, remember the parking pass person is part of the sales team


----------



## arubanut (Apr 1, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> It is really simple - don't sign up for a presentation at check-in, unplug the phones in your room (your friends and family will call your cell phones) and don't open the door to a sales person.  It's really not difficult to avoid.



*Ditto!!!!...

You will have no problem...

Yes,you will have to pick-up your parking pass.

They will also say somthing like "What time would you like to come for your Welcome breakfast"...

Like Denise,Just say NO thank you and WALK away.
And I always do the same, thing just DONT answer the phone in the unit.
There is no need to talk to (((anyone))).

Enjoy and have a GREAT time!!!!!*



.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 1, 2014)

Agree with Denise, Politely refuse. "No, Thank you, I'm just not interested." will go far. If you find some schmuck who won't take no for an answer, schedule the meeting for after you leave.

Welcome to TUG. Thanks for joining.

Jim


----------



## blindvision (Apr 1, 2014)

LOL David.  Words of wisdom from the late Mr. Carlin.  So it seems the advice is to remain calm, level headed and politely direct.  I can do that - I think.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 1, 2014)

If you really want to be totally inoculated and prepared for a weak moment, sign onto eBay, enter the resort name, then print out all the completed auctions for this resort. You can see/show what the price is for one of these at resale. It never fails to end a presentation.

Jim


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 2, 2014)

Just bring a small insane child with you. The sales people won't touch you with a ten foot pole. Easy peazy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca (Apr 2, 2014)

My husband was just there (Grand Desert) two weeks ago. He went with a buddy and the buddy's girlfriend. My husband knows the drill.

Parking pass person: "Mr. Kl, would you and your wife, or your friend and his wife, be interested in our update?"

Mr. Kl: "That's not my wife. I'm here with my buddy. That's not his wife either."

Parking passes handed over. No calls during the week.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 2, 2014)

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare-sales-presentation-information.html


----------



## theo (Apr 2, 2014)

*Yessa!*



blindvision said:


> I have no intention of wasting even a minute of my vacation attending a presentation...



I like and applaud your thinking; wise words and well said. It never ceases to amaze me that people will even *consider* wasting precious vacation time listening to sales weasel lies and misrepresentations, subjecting themselves to psychological warfare in the process --- all for some trinkets or discount coupons of little or no real value. 

Upon arrival, just continually remind yourself (and the resort pitch-person, if necessary) that your occupancy includes no commitment or obligation to attend any meetings, "updates" or other gatherings of any sort. It's entirely your choice and option and the choice and option you've (wisely) chosen is to just politely decline. Period, amen. 

There is no need to be rude, loud, or aggressive; a firm and very clearly expressed *NO THANK YOU* will usually suffice to get their hunger focused elsewhere.


----------



## egg1701 (Apr 2, 2014)

blindvision said:


> Hi - New member here.  I have rented a week at the Wyndham Grand Desert in Vegas this summer with the family.  I have read plenty of stories about the slime bags at this place in particular applying the high pressure tactics and deceit.  I have no intention of wasting even a minute of my vacation attending a presentation, although I have read they try to withhold your parking pass to get you to schedule.
> 
> So just looking for some creative tips to avoid the whole situation - I looked around these boards for an FAQ on this and was surprised I couldn't find much.  I'd appreciate any and all advice on this - or point me to any other resource that I may have missed.
> 
> Many thanks to all!


Parking pass is a Joke if your in a crowded resort don't worry about it.  Unless you need it for a place that has a guard you have to show a passing pass to park. Then I guess you would need one.  The resorts probably notice if car without a passes in the slow season at a resort.  Places like the Parkway in Orlando fl had 20 buildings so I don't think they have time to check every cars.  My brother visit after I have checked in with two rooms and he never had a pass and he drives a big a$%$ ford Pickup truck.  Never had a problem.


----------



## blindvision (Apr 2, 2014)

klpca said:


> My husband was just there (Grand Desert) two weeks ago. He went with a buddy and the buddy's girlfriend. My husband knows the drill.
> 
> Parking pass person: "Mr. Kl, would you and your wife, or your friend and his wife, be interested in our update?"
> 
> ...



:hysterical:

Love it!


----------



## presley (Apr 2, 2014)

You could also tell them you don't make the minimum required $ for the presentation and they your credit rating is 500.


----------



## blindvision (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks to all for the feedback and excellent ideas.  I especially like the small insane child idea.  My 11 year old son looks pretty young for his age - I am quite sure he'd be happy to play along!

I reckon I am ready for battle - thanks again for the tips!


----------



## Luanne (Apr 2, 2014)

This won't work if you are staying for the entire week, but recently we stayed at a Wyndham in Kissimmee, FL.  We were only staying for about 3 nights, so we just scheduled the tour for the day AFTER we left.


----------



## cotraveller (Apr 2, 2014)

presley said:


> You could also tell them you don't make the minimum required $ for the presentation and they your credit rating is 500.



A possible approach but it probably won't work.  The people at the parking pass desk don't care, their job and pay is dependent on getting you to attend.  I normally use the No Thank You approach but one aggressive lady didn't seem to want to take no for an answer.  She kept coming up with different reasons we should attend the owner update (just info, no sales she said) including a sob story about how she could lose her job if we didn't attend.  I finally said, in a rather loud voice, What Part of No Don't you Understand? (a favorite saying of a former boss).  She gave up at that point and gave me the parking pass.

A couple of weeks ago at WorldMark New Orleans (a resort shared with Wyndham owners) they had a different approach, possible since they have valet parking, no parking passes.  After checking in they send you to Guest Services.  They didn't try to get you to attend an update, they said a guest services person would stop by the next morning to make sure everything was ok in the unit and to give us our gift.  After going out to dinner we stopped at the check in desk and told them to cancel our meeting the next morning.  The guest services people were gone by then so the check in person put a sticky note on one of their computer screens with that message.  The phone rang a couple of times the next morning which we assumed was sales.  We didn't answer the phone and weren't going to answer the door either if anyone knocked, but no one showed up at the door.  We weren't bothered again during our stay.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 2, 2014)

They have an argument for every excuse- a firm, "no thank you, we are not interested." Is the best approach


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RX8 (Apr 2, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> Just bring a small insane child with you. The sales people won't touch you with a ten foot pole. Easy peazy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mine are available for rent.  I am so confident in my kids causing a ruckus that I can offer a "no timeshare purchase" guarantee.


----------



## cotraveller (Apr 2, 2014)

RX8 said:


> Mine are available for rent.  I am so confident in my kids causing a ruckus that I can offer a "no timeshare purchase" guarantee.



Uh Oh.  DeniseM or one of the other mods is going to be after you now.  Ads belong in the Timeshare Marketplace section.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 2, 2014)

cotraveller said:


> Uh Oh.  DeniseM or one of the other mods is going to be after you now.  Ads belong in the Timeshare Marketplace section.



Seriously!    Please post your children in the "Children for Sale," section of the Marketplace!


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 2, 2014)

Check out following thread!

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208493

When I stayed  and parked  at Grand Desert, Security did call me  and  request I put  GPS  and  radar detector in glove box, so they do check.

Keep in mind, if you avoid body snatchers at resort, there are more waiting where  free shuttle drops you off at Harrah's.

Also, free limo  for Platinum VIPs, but may be  available if  sitting idle.


----------



## blindvision (Apr 2, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> Check out following thread!
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208493
> 
> ...



Love that thread!  Thanks for the tip about the guys at the shuttle stop.  I heard they even sometimes ride the shuttle to pitch you and will sometimes bother you if you are laying by the pool!

I got a great deal on the week's rental - we'll see if the resort makes up for it with the annoyance factor!


----------



## bmaitland (Apr 3, 2014)

*... and if you should decide to go ...*

Being offered a wonderful prize I really want in exchange for my attending a 45-minutes presentation, I tell them this upon arrival: that I agreed to attend a 45-minute presentation and to give it my full attention, that I will be leaving after exactly 45 minutes and that they should expect me not at this point in my life to be wanting to add any additional timeshares, as I am seeking to get rid of some of the six weeks I already have. 

I have suggested in the past that the representative may prefer to spend his/her valuable time talking with someone who might possibly purchase from them rather than wasting it with me. Most of the time, they escort me right away to the prize desk, authorize my "reward" and turn their attention to a more promising lead. Those who see me as a challenge - the "I'm going to get this woman to buy come hell or high water" mentality - usually look confused for a moment when I stand up at the end of 45 minutes and tell them that I shall be leaving now and ask for my reward and then they capitulate.


----------



## glider2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi,

I'm an owner at the Grand Desert from back when it was owned by Fairfield. I love the place. I travel to this resort 3 or 4 times year. I have never seen the staff at the post check-in desk pressure anyone to take an update. They always offer it, but every time I've told them no thanks I've met with either no or minimal resistance in the form of a reinteration of the benefits of going including the vouchers for gambling or dining.

That said if you decline the update and get any push-back just state in a firm, polite tone that you won't be taking the update and need you pass. If it goes beyond that (can't picture it happening) ask for the manager. This is a really great resort and your enjoyment of it shouldn't be marred by an impolite staffer.


----------



## Larry M (Apr 3, 2014)

*Right! Bring eBay and TUG completed auctions and low listings*



Passepartout said:


> If you really want to be totally inoculated and prepared for a weak moment, sign onto eBay, enter the resort name, then print out all the completed auctions for this resort. You can see/show what the price is for one of these at resale. It never fails to end a presentation.
> 
> Jim



I can vouch for this method. I accepted the presentation at Wyndham Alexandria last Christmas because I wanted the $150 gift card (real cash) and the two $100 Dining cards (worthless, company is fraudulent). The pressure ended as soon as I laid down the printouts although we had a pleasant conversation afterwards.

I am an early riser. The folks I travel with are not. I sometimes accept the presentation while the others sleep in, just to get the restaurant coupons so I can take them out to dinner that evening.

I see nothing unethical in this. They have challenged me to test their sales persuasiveness against my sales resistance. Not my fault that they lost. They made the challenge, not me.

Larry M


----------



## Larry M (Apr 3, 2014)

theo said:


> I like and applaud your thinking; wise words and well said. It never ceases to amaze me that people will even *consider* wasting precious vacation time listening to sales weasel lies and misrepresentations, subjecting themselves to psychological warfare in the process --- all for some trinkets or discount coupons of little or no real value.



But serious value is different. A $150 gift card (same as cash) for 20-30 minutes of my time is serious value. When I was working I didn't make $300 per hour. Getting it in retirement, tax free, while the rest of my party is asleep, is just gravy.

Larry M


----------



## Larry M (Apr 3, 2014)

*Easy!*



blindvision said:


> Love that thread!  Thanks for the tip about the guys at the shuttle stop.  I heard they even sometimes ride the shuttle to pitch you and will sometimes bother you if you are laying by the pool!



By the pool? Easy!  "No free drinks, no conversation!"


----------



## marty77 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Tahiti Village, Las Vegas*

I just stayed at Tahiti Village in Vegas - awesome rooms, they didn't ask once if we wanted a "tour", but did slip a very good offer under the door to get an update - show tix, $500 slot play, & cash.


----------

